# OMG Crazy audi a3!



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

this is nutty.


----------



## Mikerophone16 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (drivrswntd)*

well i wont hijack this thread by saying this has nothing to do with a Golf IV and Jetta IV, but im sure its going to come up







but damn it makes me proud to own a german car reguardless of the fact i will never own a audi or porsche


----------



## jkrewdotcom (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (Mikerophone16)*

dear lord, whats up with the American Racing-style rims???!!!


----------



## Mikewastaken (Dec 13, 2002)

very euro.


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (Vapormike)*

I don't know about the wheels on the audi or the porsche!


----------



## QWIKDUB (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (ArcadiaBBQ)*

I think i speak for a lot of people when i say the wheels are fugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but the rest of the car is great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flyinggonzo (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (drivrswntd)*

Looks like a M-Coupe from the back.


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (jkrewdotcom)*

Beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tRacer5000 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (flyinggonzo)*

ewww those rims are kinda nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (flyinggonzo)*

mmmm billet


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (1.8tRacer5000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif american style rims


----------



## jayrock711 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (awwsheeet)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveaf92 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (awwsheeet)*

Are audi a3's available in the US?







(never seen one)


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (awwsheeet)*

i dunno about the rims, but hot damn is that a whip, maybe put on some BBS CH's


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (fitch)*









This place looks outta control


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (Sam1.8T)*

Crazy audi, I esp love the OEM porsche exhaust tips....IIFC they are 600 each from the dealer? Maybe a little more or less...but they are crazy money


----------



## 20vV5 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (ScrubbinVeeDub)*

Awful wheels


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (ScrubbinVeeDub)*

i dont think i would do the billet wheels but its what we are going to see on here alot soon. The porsche tips are awesome.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (steveaf92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveaf92* »_Are audi a3's available in the US?








(never seen one)

sadly no. Its the same platform as the golf/jetta/nb/tt though. What a schweet car (cept rims - not my taste).


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (wolfsburgfanatic)*

Sick car, just change the rims, please


----------



## 1.8t sh4g-w3LL (Feb 4, 2003)

i duno sometimes when the rims sitck out too muchlike that it jus remind me of those mexican peoples car around my area, no offense


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (1.8t sh4g-w3LL)*

LMAO


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (flyinggonzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyinggonzo* »_Looks like a M-Coupe from the back.

i was thinking the same thing, i'm digging the exhaust as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif on the wheels


----------



## 20thaegti2083 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (drivrswntd)*

porsche 911 turbo exhaust tips = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBmaNN (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (1.8t sh4g-w3LL)*

My cat's breath smells like catfood.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (drivrswntd)*

check out the porsche exhuast on the audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: OMG Crazy audi a3! (drivrswntd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivrswntd* »_this is nutty.



































explain to me this car show....wheres the judges wheres the open hood, trunk doors and gas cap? wheres his display? is everyone revving their engine in the back ground? will this guy go home and complain on german vortex about how he didnt place while some other a3 with only oettinger front won first?


----------

